# Mister in a Lamb cut!!!!



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Mister seems to be very happy with his clip, you did a great job !


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you! He would be happy with any clip lol. He was so happy because he got to run around at the barn.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh, what a nice trim!!  Great job, Mister is so handsome. He has the most beautiful hair, too!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww Thanks so much Birdie!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Mister's smile! He shows it off in all three shots. He looks smashing in his new trim, well done.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

He is quite the smiler lol! Thanks apoodleaday!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he looks good!!! Just a note that this is more of a town & country trim than a lamb trim. They are both very similar, but the key difference is that the lamb trim has it blended smoothly from the short body into the longer legs (see this lamb trim), whereas the t&c has it like yours, where it 'bevels' straight from poofy legs to the smooth body. Still nicely done, regardless of what it's called!!!! 

*I'm so jealous of his ears!*


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you fd!!! If you say its nice then I must of done a good job lol! And I love Mists ears too....I still just trim them a little every groom. I like em long, even if his body is super short. So a town and country huh....is it also because I went lower on the legs too?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

It doesn't matter much where the lines are (you haven't really gone lower at all), but the classic town & country look has the lines going up over the shoulders and up over the hips, with a sharp bevel into the short body. The lamb trim can have the same lines, or lower, but they must be blended smoothly into the shorter body. 

Paris' ears are slooowly getting longer now... I won't want to ever trim them now, it's taken soo long to get them here!!! lol!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I know this has been brought up before, but it's not a T & C it's closer to the Model according to the Kalstone book.

Here's a link for the T&C http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/townandcountryclip.jpg

and here's one for the Model
http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...poodle-clips-poodle-clips-22-model-mouton.jpg


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a handsome goober!! Nice job!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love Mister!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you Arreau and Ollie!!!!

So im confused.....is it a lamb....t and c.....or a model? Which ive never heard of. Ive heard of the town and country but i never knew what the lines were for it. I always assumed what i did was the lamb. Ugh there are SO many different cuts for the poodles lol.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, all the clips are variations on a few very basic patterns really. The model is only ever really described in the shirlee kalstone book, which is why I never really refer to it by name as I've never seen or heard of anyone else refer to it unless they are directly talking about the book! LOL! the model is a variation on the t&c in my opinion.

It's NOT a lamb trim. Lamb trims, and all variations of a lamb trim, are ALWAYS blended smoothly from the shorter body to the longer legs. The line where it blends can vary and the style can too, but if it's a smooth blending then it's essentially a variation of some sort on the lamb trim. If it's not blended smoothly, it's not a lamb or any variation of it.

The town & country has an obvious LINE up over the hips and shoulders, there is no smooth blending, but a sharp bevel; like what you've done. The line varies, the lower line is more in style with the 'model', the higher lines more in style with a traditional t&c. 

Then of course there are variations on the dutch trim, which can very quickly look like a variation on the t&c sometimes too... LOL!


----------

